
BitBucket was down - Achshar
http://status.bitbucket.org/?
======
gghh
They say they're on it,
[https://twitter.com/bitbucket/status/460418803805855745](https://twitter.com/bitbucket/status/460418803805855745)

------
jroseattle
Looks like they're back in service -
[https://twitter.com/bitbucket/status/460429088717434882](https://twitter.com/bitbucket/status/460429088717434882)

Postmortem, please.....

------
rgvcorley
The uptime for GitHub for 2013 was 99.69%, according to
[http://www.getapp.com/compare/source-code-management-
softwar...](http://www.getapp.com/compare/source-code-management-
software/bitbucket-vs-github).

I can't find a stat for BitBucket, does anyone know?

I'm considering switiching to GitHub for a private repo I'm currently hosting
on BB, due to downtime.

~~~
Achshar
Do they offer unlimited private repos now? That's why I choose BB over GitHub
back then. I don't notice them going down often though.

~~~
rgvcorley
Yeah BB do unlimited private... but GitHub don't. I would pay for GitHub, but
unless it's got better uptime there is no point...

------
factorialboy
Possibly linked to this migration: [http://blog.bitbucket.org/2014/04/22/were-
migrating-reposito...](http://blog.bitbucket.org/2014/04/22/were-migrating-
repositories-to-new-hardware/)

??

------
keehun
While I don't have anything smart to say about stuff like this, I'd love to
see their postmortem on this one. Would be somewhat hilarious if it's another
bad configuration push across their infrastructure. Github has had so many of
them and especially with the recent article of the stock brokerage firm going
bankrupt due to bad configuration/code push.

~~~
unistdh
A firm going bankrupt due to a bad code/config? Do you have a link to the
article you're referring to? Sounds interesting...

~~~
keehun
$400 million down the drain

[http://dougseven.com/2014/04/17/knightmare-a-devops-
cautiona...](http://dougseven.com/2014/04/17/knightmare-a-devops-cautionary-
tale/)

~~~
frugalfirbolg
Just the fact that they didn't have a way to record and verify whether the
deployment was done properly boggles my mind. When I worked at a bank we had
package management to do deployments, a separate tool for taking inventory of
installed software (in case of users managing to sneak third party programs on
to their system), and on top of that a web framework for tracking milestones
during projects that allowed for manual entry by technicians and automated
input from scripts so tasks that had to be done by hand like replacing
hardware could be coordinated with build scripts and management could monitor
the whole thing from a dashboard.

------
lighthazard
So how much does this affect work flow for Git? Doesn't seem like that much of
a big deal for small downtime unless I'm hosting a public page or open source
project. I, personally, use Bitbucket for the unlimited private repos, makes
development easy for me so downtime doesn't affect my team that much since we
can pull from each other still.

~~~
Achshar
How do you pull from your team members when hosting site is down?

~~~
rst
If you have ssh access to their machines, you can just set up their repo as a
new remote.

If not, "git bundle" supports coordination via email, which is the workflow
that git was originally designed to support.

------
pera
in my personal experience bitbucket is much reliable than github, I don't know
its uptime though..

~~~
bognition
...much [more/less] reliable...

you forgot a very important word

------
fmx
It's back online now.

------
klrr
Why are they not hosting it on the status.bitbucket.org server? Tt have never
been down as far as I know!

~~~
johnnyfaehell
status.bitbucket.org is hosted on Statuspage.io.

It would be rather silly to host your status page on your main production
infrastructure since if it goes down so does your status page.

Personally unless you're a major player I think you should always outsource
your status page.

~~~
jamesRaybould
Surely its not about outsourcing a status page but just making sure that it is
on completely different infrastructure?

~~~
seacious
Outsourcing allows you to isolate the status page from your human
infrastructure. If your team makes a bad decision that leads to an outage then
they can make the same bad decision about your status page if they are in
charge of that as well. This provides a form of human fault tolerance.

~~~
jamesRaybould
I agree that insulating against human fault is always a good thing to do but
at some point you must trust your team to do the right thing. In fact in using
a 3rd party you are trusting that said 3rd party also has a form of human
fault tolerance.

That said I cannot imagine even the most incompetent team making a change to
the status page, which I would always host on _completely_ separate
infrastructure, at the same time as the rest of production infrastructure.

------
anton_gogolev
Yet another reason to self-host GitLab[1] or HgLab[2].

[1]: [https://www.gitlab.com/](https://www.gitlab.com/) [2]:
[http://hglabhq.com/](http://hglabhq.com/)

~~~
nickstinemates
Then, when it goes down you gave to deal with it instead of someone else!

There's usually a curve where it makes sense to invest in self-host, but the
Bit bucket Slate has been really great.

------
rmthompson
I just sent a push to BitBucket, and it seemed to be taking a while, so I
figures I'd just grab a quick headline here, and the top story is BitBucket
being down. So my timing is good?

~~~
Achshar
Is it just slow for you? What connectivity are you using? For me it's not
working at all. SSH says no suitable response from server. I had to merge a
branch :(

~~~
kisitu
They had warned that there were updates happening last week; I think this is
the after-effect of that.

